# Lower left abdominal pain



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I first want to apologize as this post is most certainly TMI. I am 25 5'1 about 100-105 pounds. I was diagnosed with IBS about 6 years ago. I accepted the diagnosis and I believe I have it but never believed that was all I have. My most aggravating symptom is lower abdominal/pelvic pain always on the left side.

I have suffered with D all my life but it seems to have switched to alternating with C. I may had always had this issue but never focused on the C. I can defiantly feel a bulge along my hip bone if I am backed up and it very uncomfortable.

I had a colonoscopy 6 years ago which showed internal hemorrhoids which I know I have they have bled and it causes pain frequently. I recently began seeing a GI doctor again this year as things have gotten substantially worse. She ordered an abdominal ultrasound and blood work. The blood work only showed slightly elevated liver enzymes. The only thing the ultrasound showed was a retroverted uterus. This actually made sense and answered some questions but got me back to something I thought of years ago. I believe there is a chance that my symptoms are gynecological.

I just had an appt with my GI who agreed it would be best to meet with my gyn to talk about the possibly of endometeriosis. I know this is an IBS board but am wondering if anyone else have this in addition to IBS.

My symptoms are much worse during my period. I began menstruating at a younger age (10) and had very bad menstrual cramps pretty much since then. I get severe abdominal pains which are not relieved by aleve/Advil. I am currently on levsin and take it in conjunction with the aleve and nothing truly helps.

I always have episodes of explosive/gut emptying painful D prior to, during, and after my period. I have the abdominal pain throughout the month but begin feeling menstrual cramps about a week or more before my period. I frequently get bad abdominal pain after sex. I am on BC so the bleeding is very minimal and have been on it for years due to the cramps. I get left sided stabbing chest pains prior to the D during my period and my hemorrhoids almost always act up. I have also noticed rectal bleeding during my period. My mood swings seem to more than other women. My menstrual pains range from my lower left abdominal to deep vaginal and usually I have rectal/anal pain.

I am just wondering if endo is really something I could have because I would feel pretty defeated to go through the lap to find nothing. Any advice/ opinions on my symptoms would be great.

On a final note, my GI has ordered a CT scan of my abdomen with small bowel enterography with contrast. I will be getting that in about a month and am extremely nervous. She wants to basically exhaust all possibly diseases and try to treat the pain. She does not want me to repeat the colonoscopy since it was only 6 years ago and I am fairly young.


----------



## Erin5678 (Apr 18, 2015)

One last symptom I just recently started experiencing is yeast infections. I have had one a couple days before my period the past two months. Sex was incredibly painful/burning this month. I did take Monistat and it seemed to go away during my period.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am a male with lower abdominal pain and sometimes I think it could be yeast or fungal. I seem to have fungal infections on my feet and toenails.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi.we have alot in common! I'm 27... been dealing with "ibs" for 8 years. Ever since the beginning I (and drs) suspected endo. I have tried birth controls but it makes my symptoms horrible. I too pms like crazy.. and it last for like a month! It has been hard to find a gyn to do the surgery to check because I had abdominal surgery for something else. A dr told me that you can literally have it ANYWHERE though. This to me sounds like you do.. but I'm not a dr


----------



## kelifishburn (Oct 3, 2015)

Erin5678 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I first want to apologize as this post is most certainly TMI. I am 25 5'1 about 100-105 pounds. I was diagnosed with IBS about 6 years ago. I accepted the diagnosis and I believe I have it but never believed that was all I have. My most aggravating symptom is lower abdominal/pelvic pain always on the left side.
> 
> ...


Its really a big issue that you are suffering from, usually menstrual cramps consist of stomach pain, leg pain, but your menstrual cramps are just affecting to your whole body. I think you should immediately consult with a good gynecologist, she will definitely give you proper medication and certain useful tips regarding maintaining your menstrual periods and reducing your menstrual cramps. As I have been also suffering from menstrual cramps 1 year back, then my gynec has suggested particular exercises that helped me a lot in preventing from menstrual cramps and also regulating my menstrual periods.


----------



## Militia99 (Nov 14, 2012)

Wow this sounds all too familiar!! I also have more "flare ups" before during and after my period and the pain is very intense. I was diagnosed with Iron Deficient Anemia as a result of heavy/painful periods. I've been trying to figure out if my IBS-D is related to gynecological issues as well. I've also wondered the role of yeast and wondering if that is causing my most recent flare-ups. I have noticed new toenail fungus (never had that before) and discharge before and after period. Monistat has worked in the past but everytime I've seen my PCP she tells me its not bad and that yeast wouldn't cause my GI flare-ups. I feel like I need to see a GYN and not just my PCP because I feel like I should rule out any other possibilities. Have you had success with your gyn? What are typical symptoms of endometriosis? How do they test/diagnose?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for your story Militia, it reinforces the fungal theory.


----------

